
DigitalOcean offering $100 in credits for 60 days, new accounts only - usernamebias
https://m.do.co/c/f139acf4ddcb
======
usernamebias
Normally it's $30 in credits for 30 days.

Get it while you can.

Disclaimer: That link is a referral link. My apologies, You cannot make use of
the promotion without a referral. Otherwise I would have posted it.

